# Pus in quad when I aspirate



## champagnepapi (Mar 29, 2018)

Been injecting deca 400mg & sust 600mg for 10 weeks now & when I aspirate I notice pus comes in the syringe. I don’t have any redness or my leg isn’t swollen so I’m curious about why the pus is there? Thnx bros


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2018)

Pus=infection. Not good.

is it opaque? White/yellow/green?


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 29, 2018)

I’ve never aspirated. But that kinda sounds like an infection.


----------



## bvs (Mar 29, 2018)

Sounds like and abscess or very small chance its a cyst. Get it checked out by a doctor asap


----------



## Mythos (Mar 29, 2018)

Oh dude.. No..


----------



## Yaya (Mar 29, 2018)

How does it feel to touch? Do u have a fever ?

I would squeeze the fuk out of the area until all that shit came out


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 29, 2018)

Dude get to a doc stat and get antibiotics 
I've had that happen before it's not fun.
I had 2 treatments of IV antibiotics . 
Bad shit shot The shit might not be there ywt but it will be and the last thing you want is that shit getting into your ****in blood stream .


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 29, 2018)

What do you get this/abcesses from? Bad gear? Bad injection?(not all the way in the muscle, not thoroughly sterilized etc)


----------



## champagnepapi (Mar 29, 2018)

Looked light, possibly a tint of green but not too sure. I’ve had the problem a few weeks ago in my left quad but it just went away after like a week


----------



## champagnepapi (Mar 29, 2018)

It’s not warm around the area at all & no fever. I feel completely normal. No lump when I press down just see the pus when I aspirated


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 29, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> What do you get this/abcesses from? Bad gear? Bad injection?(not all the way in the muscle, not thoroughly sterilized etc)


A number of things , unlikely the gear unless he got bacteria inside the vial, 
It would be even from the slightest amount of bacteria going into the inj.
Not waiting until the alcohol swab air dried, blowing on the area , not waiting until the vial dried ... Not changing pins , a number of things could have happened. Bottom line is the same though. 
Bacteria infiltrated the site causing an infection.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 29, 2018)

champagnepapi said:


> It’s not warm around the area at all & no fever. I feel completely normal. No lump when I press down just see the pus when I aspirated


Idk man sometimes your body can fight it off but... If it spreads , your ****ed ...
You are better to play it safe than sorry
And chances are if it is continually occurring your injection technique needs work, or your gear has got bacteria in it.


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Not waiting until the alcohol swab air dried, blowing on the area , not waiting until the vial dried ...  .



None of that matters. But "blowing on the area" humors me greatly.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 29, 2018)

Jin said:


> None of that matters. But "blowing on the area" humors me greatly.


None of that matters? How do you figure?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 29, 2018)

My question for the OP is how often are you rotating your injection sites?  I know multiple pins to the same region per week increases the chance of abscesses and scar tissue.  That is why I rotate between delts, glutes, and quads so that every site has a minimum of one week without an injection.  Since I am only pinning twice per week, I usually get two weeks without an injection in a particular site, unless I am being lazy because DIY glute shots are literally and figuratively a pain in the ass...

I guess I am finding more injection sites if I ever decide to try out Tren A, lol.


----------



## Jin (Mar 29, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> None of that matters? How do you figure?



Alcohol kills bacteria on contact. It doesn't need to dry to work. 

We swab our skin because bacteria such as staph live on our skin. Not in our breath.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 29, 2018)

OP, can you post a pic of the puss in the syringe...?


----------



## snake (Mar 29, 2018)

Jin said:


> Alcohol kills bacteria on contact. It doesn't need to dry to work.
> 
> We swab our skin because bacteria such as staph live on our skin. Not in our breath.



If you're referring to the "Blowing on it" comment brother, I think the idea is to avoid any bacteria that could possibly come from your mouth in the form of spit. 

I have my dog lick my rubber stoppers. It's a well know fact that a dogs mouth is cleaner then a humans. :32 (18):


----------



## RISE (Mar 29, 2018)

Notsoswole asked a good m question.  It sounds like you're injecting the same spot over and over.  If this is true then you need to rotate asap.  Also if this happened again last week then there's something wrong with your gear or your sanitizing protocol.  Get to a doc.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 29, 2018)

Yaya said:


> How does it feel to touch? Do u have a fever ?
> 
> I would squeeze the fuk out of the area until all that shit came out



He's not kidding. I've drained abcesses with 18ga needles before. If it's not warm or red and you don't have a fever, you can probably just drain it yourself.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 29, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> He's not kidding. I've drained abcesses with 18ga needles before. If it's not warm or red and you don't have a fever, you can probably just drain it yourself.



I had to do this last year too.... It sucked, but its better than the alternative.... 

OP, can you post up some pics? Do you have access to any antibiotics?


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 29, 2018)

Jin said:


> Alcohol kills bacteria on contact. It doesn't need to dry to work.
> 
> We swab our skin because bacteria such as staph live on our skin. Not in our breath.


News to me.
These are things the doc in the ER told me, because I was wondering how it happened. I'm usually very careful but I did recall I was in a hurry on this one occasion .. Didn't wait as long. I know your right about killing in contact but Idk I remember reading some shit some where. Regardless.... You better off playing it.safe than sorry. 

When that shit hit my blood stream I was sicker than ****.
Leg the size of texas


----------



## Maijah (Mar 29, 2018)

I've had a few shots in my delts that when I was done injecting I would remove the needle. A little bit of "weird" stuff would come out, it wasn't the gear because it was stringy if you touched it kinda like snot or cum , slightly off white too. It worried me a little but nothing ever came of it


----------



## Beezy (Mar 29, 2018)

Maijah said:


> I've had a few shots in my delts that when I was done injecting I would remove the needle. A little bit of "weird" stuff would come out, it wasn't the gear because it was stringy if you touched it kinda like snot or cum , slightly off white too. It worried me a little but nothing ever came of it



Breastmilk? You really should wait until you wean Baby Maijah next time.


----------



## Beezy (Mar 29, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> A number of things , unlikely the gear unless he got bacteria inside the vial,
> It would be even from the slightest amount of bacteria going into the inj.
> Not waiting until the alcohol swab air dried, blowing on the area , not waiting until the vial dried ... Not changing pins , a number of things could have happened. Bottom line is the same though.
> Bacteria infiltrated the site causing an infection.



Wtf?? I think I do all of those!


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 29, 2018)

Beezy said:


> Wtf?? I think I do all of those!


Idk man, guess it's inaccurate but.
For me, having person experience with infections 
One got in my blood the other just abscessed 
It's one of those things where your better to play it safe than sorry.. Cause I'm telling you every heart beat is ****ing excruciating pain.


----------



## Mythos (Mar 29, 2018)

I would think re-using pins would be a big contributor to abscesses.. but damn I'm surprised that it's so common for you guys. Hope that never happens to me   fuk!


----------



## Jada (Mar 31, 2018)

get that checked out ASAP.


----------



## Beezy (Mar 31, 2018)

I definitely don’t reuse pins, but I draw and pin with the same 22g pin. I blow on the alcohol spot and often pin while the swan spot is still wet.
I don’t have much alone time in the bathroom with the wife and army of f-ing kids. 
My three year old knows how to pick the bathroom lock...


----------



## Meathead (Mar 31, 2018)

Either way...you’ve currently got an infection to some degree. What you described is not a normal bodily fluid to come from that area (or most for that matter). Bacteria can find their way in at times no matter how careful we think we are being..it happens. You definitely need to be on a broad spectrum antibiotic and leave any site that you’ve had issues with out of your rotation. Waiting to seek treatment is only opening you up to a potentially more severe infection that can potentially find its way into your blood stream as mentioned earlier. This can lead to sepsis which could easily lead to hospitalization and in the worst of scenarios potentially death.


----------



## Jada (Mar 31, 2018)

1. I don't re use pins.. that shit is cheap
2. I don't blow on anything.  let that shit air dry

all I've pin is glutes and quads and I AIN'T NEVER HAVE A ISSUE LIKE THAT AND I'VE PIN QUADS WITH 3CC WITH NO PROBLEM.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 31, 2018)

I've always thought you needed to allow the alcohol to dry first to allow it to complete its role.  Also, I found I had less PIP when the alcohol dried as opposed to pinning with it still wet to some degree.

To the OP, none of that shit sounds normal and its strange to me that you have no fever/redness/swelling/hot skin. I've never aspirated, so I guess I wouldn't really know what if anything is getting pulled out lol


----------



## Dbolitarian (Mar 31, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I've always thought you needed to allow the alcohol to dry first to allow it to complete its role.  Also, I found I had less PIP when the alcohol dried as opposed to pinning with it still wet to some degree.
> 
> To the OP, none of that shit sounds normal and its strange to me that you have no fever/redness/swelling/hot skin. I've never aspirated, so I guess I wouldn't really know what if anything is getting pulled out lol


Guy you need to do you can verify your not in a vessel or vein. 
Real important


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 31, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Guy you need to do you can verify your not in a vessel or vein.
> Real important


I've pinned hundreds of times without aspirating and have never had a problem and know that many on this site view aspirating as a useless practice when performing an IM injection.  Figured if my doc has never needed to do it, neither do I, however if there are those of you that need to do it to make yourself feel better before hitting the plunger then rock on!


----------



## Beezy (Mar 31, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I've pinned hundreds of times without aspirating and have never had a problem and know that many on this site view aspirating as a useless practice when performing an IM injection.  Figured if my doc has never needed to do it, neither do I, however if there are those of you that need to do it to make yourself feel better before hitting the plunger then rock on!



My doctor specifically told me not to do it. I hadn’t even asked about it.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 2, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Guy you need to do you can verify your not in a vessel or vein.
> Real important



I think its pretty obvious when youve pinned yourself wrong.... You know almost instantly... Ive hit veins before and ive felt it... Never aspirated. You just know its a bad pin...


----------



## Dbolitarian (Apr 2, 2018)

automatondan said:


> I think its pretty obvious when youve pinned yourself wrong.... You know almost instantly... Ive hit veins before and ive felt it... Never aspirated. You just know its a bad pin...


Absolutely
Can't disagree there but I've also went it buttery smooth felt nothing aspirated and blood
Followed by a freak out and a repin
99% of the time you know right away... 
You ****ed yourself up
Sometimes you go past the limit
Into fresh new shit and get some nasty pip.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Apr 2, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I've pinned hundreds of times without aspirating and have never had a problem and know that many on this site view aspirating as a useless practice when performing an IM injection.  Figured if my doc has never needed to do it, neither do I, however if there are those of you that need to do it to make yourself feel better before hitting the plunger then rock on!


Eh for me
Better safe than sorry
Ok man, injected tren straight in before
Nasty as ****
But 
Then again I probably have a lot worse traumatizing history than most lol

But whatever works for you man, I mean
Everyone is different 
Prefers different shit... For me... All this...  is the way to go


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 2, 2018)

I just hate hitting a nerve in my quad.....muscle locks up while the pin is in.....sucks.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Apr 2, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> I just hate hitting a nerve in my quad.....muscle locks up while the pin is in.....sucks.


Lol right? Pull that shit out and your entire leg ****ing goes ballistic 
Like the weirdest ****ing.sensation ever


----------



## Beezy (Apr 2, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Lol right? Pull that shit out and your entire leg ****ing goes ballistic
> Like the weirdest ****ing.sensation ever



That sucks! I was actually going to ask if there was a way around that. It’s rare enough that I forget about it and feel like a virgin every time it happens.


----------



## Dbolitarian (Apr 2, 2018)

Beezy said:


> That sucks! I was actually going to ask if there was a way around that. It’s rare enough that I forget about it and feel like a virgin every time it happens.


Idk man lol, if there is I'm unaware
Only thing I can think of is just be careful I remember how you did and avoid if possible lol


----------

